# Gads, now Peppy is gone



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Four months to the day and I lose a second dog. I planned better this time and had a home visit for the euth. Still, pulls hard on those heart strings. 

Peppy began not eating well about two weeks ago. I started hand feeding her, which helped some but not a whole lot. Slowly the amount tapered off to nothing but an interested nibble now and again. Her bowel control also tapered off, causing me to essentially keep a mop handy. Her last day was spent on the doggie bed, grumbling at me or the other dogs. I knew it was time so I made the call. 

*sigh*

The ones ya love the most are the ones that can squeeze yer heart the hardest.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
:rip: Peppy.

Kat


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

You have my sympathy also.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. They truly are never with us long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I let Banjo linger too long, he was embarrassed and I could tell he was not having a good time of it. I might have jumped the gun a tickle on Peppy, but rather her go out on a decent note. Re-doing my kitchen(going modular) to keep my mind occupied right now.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I am truly sorry.
I lost my first 2 GSD's within 6 months of each other, so I feel your heart ache.
Moms


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. My Frisco was also put sto sleep this morning. It is so hard, I grieve with you.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

:hugs: My sympathies to you.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Dang, Sorry brembo. I haven't been there in a while, but having to put my friend's dog to sleep for her last week almost killed me. I can't imagine, but you (and she) did the right thing. Bless you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss Brembo  Rest in Peace Peppy....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry I have lost two sets of dogs like this, one set within 6 months of each other, the other one within a year Hard enough the first time, the second time was devastating..

I now have two aussies very close in age, one is 14 next week, still doing great, altho she's deaf and some arthritis, the other will be 13 in Dec..he shows no signs of slowing down..I am dreading it

I will never get two dogs close in age again...So very sorry for your loss,,


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss. I lost both of my boys in the last year, Cody in sept.2012, then clipper in June this year. They just are such a big part of our lives. Peace to you.


----------

